# Medical Students : What Was the Worst Thing You Had to Do During the Course?



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

Something you found particularly hard to do (as in frightening/disgusting/disturbing)
Please share your experiences as it'll help me decide if I have the audacity to do medicine. (I can't watch gore-ish movies and I'm somewhat faint-hearted)


----------

